# Metal rings on hang tags



## IgnorantZombie (Mar 8, 2009)

what are these metal rings you put on hang tags? where can i get some and how does it get put on?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

They are called grommets and can be applied wivh a tool that looks like a hand held hole punch.

The craft department of Wal Mart , Michaels, etc carries it.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Or eyelets. Or rivets. Or probably some other names too; there was a thread in this section not long ago about it, you should be able to find it for some more info.


----------

